# Flag ship Howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are photos of one of my Flagship howlers that I finished up yesterday. I am asking 60.00 plus7.50 shipping fee.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rich, I especially like the tone board cover. Is that cow or buffalo horn?

And how do you get it so smooth and shiny? sandpaper? and rouge? what grit?
Sorry I need to pick your brain a little, I have a couple of cow horns and would like to make a couple of calls out of them, one for me and one for my grandson.


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

I like the idea of the reed saver.
John


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice work Rich, I especially like the tone board cover. Is that cow or buffalo horn?
> 
> And how do you get it so smooth and shiny? sandpaper? and rouge? what grit?
> Sorry I need to pick your brain a little, I have a couple of cow horns and would like to make a couple of calls out of them, one for me and one for my grandson.


The cow horns I am using now are already polished. On the rough horns, I use a bench type belt sander to get the worst off, scrape sand paper marks out with sharp knife, and polish with commercial quality buffing wheel. I use white polishing compound on the buffing wheel.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking call!!


----------

